# Tweed in Canada



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello guys, I wanted to let you know, Jon (Nextgen guitars) got a real deal tweed, price is affordable as well. I'm not affiliated with his business, just a happy customer


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the shout out!

Now if only I can track down some boxes long enough to ship the stuff... "Somebody" (me) got too excited to order it and didn't think of the required shipping boxes. The longest boxes I have are 56". The tweed is 64".
:sSig_DOH:
Not to worry, the right boxes will be here soon.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Well Jon, I didn't do it for you ( maybe just a bit  ), but for the guys like me, I did search a lot to find the best deal. At the end you got it. :sFun_cheerleader2:I could say, working with the real tweed is a lot of fun, final result after lacquering is amazing. There is no tolex to look close to tweed. And paying $15 more for real stuff is nothing.
My vote for real tweed ! :acigar:


----------

